# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Theo hướng AMD

## nhocnguyen_vip

:emlaugh:Chẳng là e vừa mới mua 1 con CPU AMD 965 3.4G và main M4A89 pro!Nhưng e ko biết về phần bôt BIOS!Vậy có sư huynh nào hướng dẫn chi tiết rõ ràng sau khi ráp các phụ kiện vào vỏ CPU => mở nguồn và chuyện tiếp theo mình phải làm gi?Hay là main sẽ tự auto làm việc xác nhận thiết bị như là cách ráp video card?Cám ơn tất cả nhưng ai giúp đỡ!

----------

